# 1965 Original Murray Built Federal's III Purple 24" Girls Muscle Bike



## kingfish254 (Feb 11, 2018)

*1965 Original Murray Built Federal's III Purple 24" Girls Muscle Bike*


Troxel Purple Glitter Banana Seat
Red line pedals
Red Line Carlisle Rear Tire
Red Line Bridgestone Front Tire
333 Three speed hub and grip shift


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------

